
How $100 Million Really Gets Donated, Mark Zuckerberg Style - bjonathan
http://www.fastcompany.com/3004509/how-100-million-dollars-really-gets-donated-mark-zuckerberg-style
======
greghinch
I'm confused by this article. The whole thing is positioned like they are
blowing the whistle on some scandal, but what scandal? That a public figure
donating a large sum of money wants to make sure it brings some good PR? Is
that a surprise?

Or that the money was donated with specific uses already in mind? Shouldn't
someone who donates that much money be allowed to condition it on the changes
they'd like to see made? If you don't like their ideas, don't take the money.

Or is it that the bulk of it is to pay teachers bonuses? That sounds like a
good thing?

Seems like sensationalization of a non-issue

~~~
001sky
_donated with specific uses already in mind_

==Purchasing

~~~
greghinch
If they don't like the use they can refuse the donation. I would peg this much
more like investing.

------
danielpal
What a terrible guy Zuckerberg is. He donates 100M to charity. Then he makes a
lot of effort trying to get a platform to incentivate others to donate.
Finally he convinces other millionaires to donate money and worst of all he
tries to push them into donating more. What an awful guy..

~~~
rprasad
Damn that Zuckerberg! If only he hadn't donated that money, it would magically
have appeared out of the aether so that the Newark school district could
attempt this experiment which, if successful, could restructure teacher
compensation and recruitment nationwide!

There's a special place in hell for Zuckerberg.

------
KeyBoardG
There is no story here. They donated money and had it run through PR to get
the right amount of public impact, like anyone would do with that amount of
money.

------
nicholassmith
Amazingly Zuckerberg has people that manage his PR and so on, and they've
worked to make him look as good as possible. What a surprise.

I imagine even Gates has people who do things like this even though he's
effectively retired now. Doesn't matter if there's a PR spin on it, $100m was
donated.

------
dhbanes
New link: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3004509/how-100-million-really-
ge...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3004509/how-100-million-really-gets-donated-
mark-zuckerberg-style)

------
noahr
Innovation is a really scary thing for public agencies. Democracies and public
bureaucracies are set up specifically to mitigate risk. Yet risk is an
essential factor in the success of innovative companies, many of which are now
all dealing with gov't regulations and bureaucracies (think Uber or Airbnb).
Here's how New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg put it in the Aug. 2011 issue
of Fast Company:

"The public," Bloomberg says, "insists, and arguably has a right to insist,
that it knows where its money's going. [They] have a very high expectation of
results." He is talking about how the government spends its funds. "That is
not the way innovation works. Innovation--the essence of innovation--is you
don't know what you're going to build, what it's going to be called, how much
it's going to cost. You cannot use public monies unless you can answer
virtually every one of those questions, which is why government tends not to
innovate. The public wants that accountability in advance, that justification
in advance. But that's not going to work for certain things."

------
mongol
Question for Americans: why did Mark choose Newark for this charity money? Is
it because Mark grew up there, or is it in a very sorry state compared to the
rest of the country, or..?

------
zethraeus
Has anyone found a link to the raw transcript? The editorializing here seems
rather pandering, but It would be interesting to read what actually went down.

~~~
noahr
[http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/cory_booker_rel...](http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/cory_booker_releases_secret_em.html)

~~~
zethraeus
thanks!

